# Small game hunting near Saginaw



## huntnfish247 (Feb 5, 2007)

My question is, can I squirrel hunt shiawassee state game? Rabbit hunt it too? Do I have to wait till deer season is done? What about crow island can I small game hunt there too? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah you can small game hunt Crow...good luck though, I've been out there quite a few times with nothing to show for it. I would say defintley bring a squirrel call with u.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## castnblast247 (Dec 22, 2012)

Is that the only place? I would love to hunt this week just don't know where to go.


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

huntnfish247 said:


> My question is, can I squirrel hunt shiawassee state game? Rabbit hunt it too? Do I have to wait till deer season is done? What about crow island can I small game hunt there too?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


http://www.michigandnr.com/publications/pdfs/huntingwildlifehabitat/sga/Shiawassee_River_SGA_map.pdf

Back page states
"*Regarding Small Game Hunting*
_1. Small game hunting is permitted only in "A" areas (see map side for location of the "A" areas) from September 1 until the end of the waterfowl season. The area is closed to small game hunting November 15-30.
2. A current hunting license and appropriate stams act as your valid permit to hunt small game._"


----------



## castnblast247 (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info, if I looked correctly the last day to small game hunt unit a would be January 1?


----------

